# My "new" carboy drying rack



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is a picture of a carboy drying rack that I cobbled up out of the remains of our patio umbrella (after the storm here earlier this Summer). I plan to get some old carpet and wrap the upper rails for additional protection. It seems to work well and holds any size carboy (i.e. 6.5, 6, 5 or 3 gallon). 

By the way, the piece you see in the upper right behind the rack that looks like two squares of wood is my "carboy twister" that I use to get sediment off the side of the carboy. It is two pieces of wood with a "lazy susan" bearing between them. Works real well.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks great and you recycled something and kept it out of the landfill!


----------



## robie (Sep 14, 2012)

Great idea, great job!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 14, 2012)

looks great !!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Rocky they look great and fancier then mine when I used to dry my carboys. Below is a picture of mine. It is a 6" pvc coupling with some 1/2" holes drilled in it for air flow. It's large enough for carboys with handles.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2012)

_Rocky they look great and fancier then mine when I used to dry my carboys. Below is a picture of mine. It is a 6" pvc coupling with some 1/2" holes drilled in it for air flow. It's large enough for carboys with handles. _

You are not implying that mine is over-designed, are you Dan? 

I like your design a lot; elegant and simple. I just know that being the klutz I am, I would knock them over or something would fall against them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL what I'm saying is you've got more class then me!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is my "new and improved" version with carpet protection and casters. Works great. I was even able to dry my demijohn (background) recently.


----------



## pjd (Oct 7, 2012)

That is real clever Rocky, I might have to copy that one!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 7, 2012)

Pretty cool there, Rocky


----------



## wineutopia (Oct 7, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Here is my "new and improved" version with carpet protection and casters. Works great. I was even able to dry my demijohn (background) recently.



Wow I am definitely copying this one. Awesome job rocky


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2012)

Rocky, 

Not too sure what your "carboy twister" does. Could you add in a picture as well?


----------



## bakervinyard (Oct 8, 2012)

Great drying rack. Have to make one for myself. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------

